# Possible move to Japan



## eternalbeing

Hello everyone. I've been reading through some of the threads on this site and it's nice to see that there are so many friendly people willing to offer advice to people considering moving to Japan.
I am in the process of interviewing with a company to teach ESL in Japan. I found the company online and other than the information that they have sent me (in addition to their website), I have not been able to find anything about the company online. I would hate to end up moving to Japan thinking that I am employed, only to find myself homeless and living on the streets! Has anyone heard of a company called Interac Co., LTD?

Warmest regards,

J


----------

